# People Who Want To Jam Or Start A Band



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey,

I am a guitarist and i was looking for people who were in the area of London to Woodstock, Ontario who would want to jam.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I will be in london starting in september, and i would be up for a jam!

shoot me a PM


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

ok thanks,


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

We are a band in London, looking for a 4th. Another guitar. Are you interested in original music? PM me.
Thanks


----------

